# What are your favorite fruits, and why.



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Think about this one.  What  is your favorite fruit, and why.  It could be your favorite for cooking, or eating raw, or using in a sauce, or desert.  Does it flood your mouth with juicy flavor, like a ripe stone fruit, or balance sweet and sour, like a perfect black raspberry, or excited your nasal cavity with its aroma, like a ripe banana?

I love fresh grapefruit, pink or white, and ugly fruit.   They are both tart, and sweet, eaten fresh with just a little sugar.  Grapefruit juice used to be my go to after getting up.  It just helped wake me up, and excite my taste buds for tings yet to come.  

Grapefruit juice was my go, early morning drink of choice for years.  Fresh squeezed grapefruit juice is wonderful when substituted for key lime juice in a key lime pie recipe as well.  Grapefruit is also very juicy, and is a must in citrus salads.

This is actually a difficult topic as i love so many different fuits and berries, all for different reasons.  The only hting they seem to hace in common is that they need to have a blallance of both seet , and sour.  For instance, I love a ripe stone fruit, be it plumb, peach, or nectarine.  The skin is tart, while the flesh is super juicy, silky smooth, and sweet, with just a little sourness, depending on the fruit.  Even really good watermellon, with its sugary sweet center, is ballanced with the sour white of the rind.

For cooking, though love a good peach cobbler, my favorite is apple anything.  Again, I  love mixing something sweet, like a pink lady, or fuji, and something with a little bite, like a granny smith, or Johnathon.  A great apple pie, with a lattice crust, to me, is the epitome of a great desert, hot or cold, with a scoop of vanilla ice cream beside it.

Ok, your turn.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M.

Blueberries. They are in my favorite pie, my oatmeal, muffins, and in a topping for my ice cream. I can buy them fresh or frozen (they don't seem to suffer from being frozen), wild and cultivated. 

Then there are apples. A pink lady or a granny smith are great out of hand. I use macintosh for my favorite apple squares recipe. Cortlands go into my pies. 

Green grapes. A great snack out of the fridge. Cold, sweet and juicy. 

Apricots. I like the dried ones. Also, they make the best jam.

Not a big fan of melons and rhubarb is in the same category as cauliflower for me.


----------



## pepperhead212

If I had to pick a favorite to eat as is, it would be pears, though only a couple of things I make with them.  To make smoothies, usually in combo with other fruits, as well as using in cooking, pineapple would definitely be tops.  Peaches and nectarines are also favs, in season, but only organics - those are some of the most heavily sprayed fruits out there, with strawberries topping the list again.

I used to love grapefruit, but I can't eat it now, due to a drug interaction with something I take.


----------



## WhateverYouWant

If I had to pick one, it would be easy… pineapple!

Pineapple Sorbet

Pineapple Upside Down Cake

Pina Colada

Pineapple Daiquiri/Smoothie (great with bananas too)

Pineapple Fried Rice

Teriyaki BBQ Chicken with Pineapple

Hawaiian Pit BBQ Ham Sandwich - hot steamed ham, Stubbs, and pineapple slice on an onion bun.

Hawaiian Burger - Mayo, lettuce, onion, burger, teriyaki sauce, jack cheese and pineapple on a whole wheat bun.

BBQ Chicken Pizza - sweet BBQ sauce, Moz & Jack, chicken, bacon, bell pepper, and pineapple.

I have a friend in Hawaii that occasionally sends me a 6 pack of Maui Golds (the best). But supermarket ones are good too if you have the patience to let them ripen.

I could go on and on… desserts, savory dishes, salsas, creme de menthe fruit cups, etc. Other frequent favs are lemons, limes, bananas, oranges, coconut, blackberries, strawberries and passion fruit.


----------



## Kathleen

I really don't have favorites.  I seem to crave whatever is in season.  So far, I've not found a fruit that I don't like as long as it is ripened perfectly.  So currently, peaches have been great along with plums and nectarines!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lemon anything...curd, marmalade, lemonade, pie...I even eat them, peel and all!


----------



## dragnlaw

I'm with Kathleen on this one - whatever is in season, I can, and do, gorge myself silly on them.

Over the years I have become sensitive to some - raspberries (so I also avoid blackberries.. sigh) and pears.  I can eat them if cooked into something but not raw or out of hand.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Lemon anything...curd, marmalade, lemonade, pie...I even eat them, peel and all!



I do love lemon desserts. Thanks to Lemon Lady, (Alix), I have great recipes for lemon cookies (2 kinds) and lemon squares/bars. Also lemon pie and lemon pudding cake.

I also enjoy pineapple. I make a great pineapple ice cream. Pineapple on the grill  with grilled marinated pork makes a great al pastor substitute.


----------



## WhateverYouWant

Andy M. said:


> I make a great pineapple ice cream.



Ever tried Håagen-Dazs Pineapple Coconut ice cream? It's serious yum!


----------



## taxlady

Mango, maybe. I like all kinds of fruits, and like Kathleen and Dragn, I really like the ones that are in season. I can't think of any fruit I dislike. There are some I'm less enthusiastic about: watermelon, blueberries, kiwis, but I'm still happy to eat them if someone serves it to me. Well, there are chokecherries. They are weird, but I'll pick a few and eat them, if I come across them growing on a chokecherry tree.


----------



## pepperhead212

ScottinPollock said:


> Ever tried Håagen-Dazs Pineapple Coconut ice cream? It's serious yum!


Coconut and pineapple are two flavors that were made for each other!  That's something that I add to pineapple smoothies, whenever I make them, along with whatever else.  

I also like some fruits only in season - things like peaches, clementines, nectarines, plums, and a number of others.  No fruits that I really don't like,  but I definitely have favorites - I just wish that I could grow some of them!


----------



## WhateverYouWant

pepperhead212 said:


> Coconut… I add to pineapple smoothies, whenever I make them


In what manner?




> along with whatever else


You mean that bottle of rum under the kitchen counter?  (c;


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I forgot to put in banana as a favorite.  IIt is wonderful when ripe, with a yellow peel, and just starting to develop little brown spots, the flesh firm, sweet, and fragrant, all the way through heavy brown spots, sot flesh, but not yet starting to gell.  Taken a step further, over=ripe, bananas are phenomenal for muffins, quick breads, and puddings/custards.  

of course when just right, firm and fragrant, you can make banana splits with your favorite toppings, or Bananas F
oster, where in each case, though you have powerful, complimentary flavors, the banana flavor is still pronounced, and an integral part of the desert.

Sadly, due to the high potassium content, I can only have a little banana, once in a great while.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Cherries, blackberries and peaches, and of, lemon, are my favorites. We had a cherry tree in the backyard of my parents' first house and I loved climbing it to pick fresh cherries.

Another place where we lived had huge blackberry bushes behind the garage. That's where I first fell in love with the beautiful orb weaver spiders and the blackberry cobbler my mom made.

Peaches are just amazing when they're perfectly ripe.

And lemon - so versatile, so many ways to use it, both sweet and savory.


----------



## valery73

*Fig tree*



pepperhead212 said:


> - I just wish that I could grow some of them!


 
I have a fig tree in my garden and there are so many growing this season.
Excellent to eat fresh just picked up but also coat in caramel or I make a fig jam that accompanied with cheese is delicious.


----------



## pepperhead212

ScottinPollock said:


> In what manner?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that bottle of rum under the kitchen counter?  (c;


I have a pint bottle of coconut flavor, which I put a few drops of into the smoothies, and sometimes other things I want a stronger coconut flavor in.  Once in a while I put some rum in, for the piña colada flavor, but not too often.


----------



## WhateverYouWant

pepperhead212 said:


> I have a pint bottle of coconut flavor, which I put a few drops of into the smoothies, and sometimes other things I want a stronger coconut flavor in.


I have struggled for years to find a replacement for Mele-Koi's Hawaiian Coconut Snow which went away a number of years ago. I discovered it back in the late 70's at the Kona Plantation bar. It made the best Chi-Chi's and Pina Coladas. 

I have since tried the universally recommended Coco-Lopez and Coco Ono and find them just too heavy and sweet. The Snow had great flavor and made light, frothy drinks due to some egg white and milk solids in addition to the coconut, and really let the pineapple flavor come through.

I've used the VitaMix to make my own coconut milk, but it is a pain, and the results are still not as good. So I am curious about your "coconut flavor" and "other things".


----------



## pepperhead212

SP,   I use Arroy D coconut milk, in the cardboard containers, when making Thai and other foods calling for unsweetened coconut milk - it is my favorite, and is 100% coconut milk.  If I only need a small amount, I sometimes use coconut milk powder.   Sometimes I'll have some left over, and that will go into a smoothie, but it's the drops of coconut flavor that add the most flavor.  Fortunately, coconut flavor is even better than vanilla, as the chemical that the artificial flavor copies is an even higher % of the coconut flavor.    

I don't use those sugar syrup "coconut milks" for piña coladas - too sweet for me, too.  I used to like that Mele-Koi's   snow, too, but haven't found a replacement, either.  Fortunately, I don't make piña coladas too often any more.


----------



## taxlady

I used to mostly use the coconut milk that comes in a can. But, now almost all of it has some sort or thickener, like guar gum in it, and I prefer not to have useless additives in my food. So, this is what I use a lot. I especially like it when I don't need a lot, because I just refrigerate the portion I don't need today.


----------



## dragnlaw

valery73 said:


> I have a fig tree in my garden and there are so many growing this season.
> Excellent to eat fresh just picked up but also coat in caramel or I make a fig jam that accompanied with cheese is delicious.



hmmm, caramel coated sounds delish, jam & cheese sounds devine! 

ps, 
Welcome to DC Valery!


----------



## valery73

dragnlaw said:


> hmmm, caramel coated sounds delish, jam & cheese sounds devine!
> 
> ps,
> Welcome to DC Valery!



Thanks very much!


----------



## RCJoe

If I can get good ones with flavor,  I like nectarines.

Little prep time involved for eating out of hand or fabricating a dessert with them.  They agree with my digestion don't require any special storage.  Although the more ripe ones I like to refrigerate before eating them.


----------



## Oldvine

I couldn't pick a favorite so we have 30+ fruit trees includind several peaches and nectarines that have different ripenings through the summer; last chance peach is ready now.  There's zipper tangerines, oranges, tangelos, blood orange, ruby grapefruits, plums, pears (5 varietiess on one tree), guavas, mandarins, apples, persimmons, pomegranate, kumquats and jujubes.  I almost forgot blackberries, lemons  and figs.   There's a walnut tree out there too and several varieties of grapes.   I wander around all year eating all kinds of fruit.  Actually it brings a lot of company, usually they are carrying bags or boxes.  Just to throw them off track there's a Buddha's hand out there too.  Every kid wants one for Show-and-Tell
If there's anything left I might even cook something with the fruit


----------



## dragnlaw

Oldvine, I'm plotting my California trip right now.  That sounds like heaven!


----------



## Andy M.

I gave up on stone fruit a long time ago. In the northeast we seem to get the worst of the crop. Peaches are hard and dry, plums always seem unripe. I remember ripe juicy peaches. When you took a bite, the juices ran down your arm. Can't count on finding them anymore. Maybe I should take a road trip to Georgia.


----------



## Linda0818

I'm not a huge fan of fruit, but when in the mood to eat it, watermelon is my absolute favorite. I also love:

Blackberries
Blueberries
Strawberries
Bananas 
Cantaloupe

I like apples as well, but only in slices and dipped in peanut butter. I won't eat them plain. 

Two fruits that aren't 'fruity' that I eat on a regular basis (almost daily) are avocado and tomatoes. 

I like pineapple, but only canned. Don't like it fresh. And I also love canned peaches in their own juice as long as they're super cold/from the fridge.


----------



## GotGarlic

Linda0818 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of fruit, but when in the mood to eat it, watermelon is my absolute favorite. I also love:
> 
> Blackberries
> Blueberries
> Strawberries
> Bananas
> Cantaloupe
> 
> I like apples as well, but only in slices and dipped in peanut butter. I won't eat them plain.
> 
> Two fruits that aren't 'fruity' that I eat on a regular basis (almost daily) are avocado and tomatoes.
> 
> I like pineapple, but only canned. Don't like it fresh. And I also love canned peaches in their own juice as long as they're super cold/from the fridge.


Have you ever made apple sauce? It's really easy and really delicious [emoji39] I have a gadget that cores apples and cuts them into eight pieces at the same time. I cut the wedges into thirds and put them in a sauce pan with a little water and some Penzeys Pie Spice seasoning. You could use a mixture of cinnamon, nutmeg and ground cloves. Let it simmer for about 15 minutes and you will have a delicious sauce. I serve it alongside pork chops, of course


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> Have you ever made apple sauce? It's really easy and really delicious [emoji39] I have a gadget that cores apples and cuts them into eight pieces at the same time. I cut the wedges into thirds and put them in a sauce pan with a little water and some Penzeys Pie Spice seasoning. You could use a mixture of cinnamon, nutmeg and ground cloves. Let it simmer for about 15 minutes and you will have a delicious sauce. I serve it alongside pork chops, of course



My sister microwaves her apple sauce.  Peels, slices, sprinkles with some spices, covers and zaps.  Mashes with a fork and brings it to the table when supper is ready.  

I was not only surprised but impressed with the taste, texture.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> My sister microwaves her apple sauce.  Peels, slices, sprinkles with some spices, covers and zaps.  Mashes with a fork and brings it to the table when supper is ready.
> 
> I was not only surprised but impressed with the taste, texture.



Shrek used to fry up his apple with butter, sugar and cinnamon, his fancy dessert.


----------



## dragnlaw

YUMM...  over ice-cream - Shrek had the right of it!


----------



## Linda0818

GotGarlic said:


> Have you ever made apple sauce? It's really easy and really delicious [emoji39] I have a gadget that cores apples and cuts them into eight pieces at the same time. I cut the wedges into thirds and put them in a sauce pan with a little water and some Penzeys Pie Spice seasoning. You could use a mixture of cinnamon, nutmeg and ground cloves. Let it simmer for about 15 minutes and you will have a delicious sauce. I serve it alongside pork chops, of course



No, never have. I do enjoy cinnamon applesauce, though. 

Do you use a specific type of apple or does it matter?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek used to fry up his apple with butter, sugar and cinnamon, his fancy dessert.





I do that too. It makes a great topping for waffles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today, I will be eating a lemon and maybe some watermelon later.


----------



## valery73

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek used to fry up his apple with butter, sugar and cinnamon, his fancy dessert.





Andy M. said:


> I do that too. It makes a great topping for waffles.



hmmm thanks for information. My childrens like a lot waffels


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek used to fry up his apple with butter, sugar and cinnamon, his fancy dessert.



I do something similar.  I either core and dice the apple, and fry in butter, brown sugar, and vanilla to make an apple/butterscotch topping for ice cream, dutch babies, or waffles, or simply cut the apple in half, take out the seed core, and put in a microwave-safe dish, skin side down.  I then top the apple slices, each with 2 tbs. dark brown sugar, 1 tbs. slated butter, and 1 tsp vanilla extract.  Cook on highest microwave power for 3 minutes.  The apple is fully cooked, and the toppings turn into a rich butterscotch sauce.

Both ways also work great with pears.  Another great way to serve pears in to halve, core, put chocolate chips on to, then nuke for three minutes for chocolate covered pears, a classic made simple.

seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the NOrth


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek used to fry up his apple with butter, sugar and cinnamon, his fancy dessert.


That makes a great topping for a Dutch baby, too.


----------



## GotGarlic

Linda0818 said:


> No, never have. I do enjoy cinnamon applesauce, though.
> 
> Do you use a specific type of apple or does it matter?


Whatever you like. You can adjust the seasoning to your liking with lemon juice if it's too sweet or sugar or honey if it's too tart. A pinch of salt brings it all together.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I do something similar.  I either core and dice the apple, and fry in butter, brown sugar, and vanilla to make an apple/butterscotch topping for ice cream, dutch babies, or waffles, or simply cut the apple in half, take out the seed core, and put in a microwave-safe dish, skin side down.  I then top the apple slices, each with 2 tbs. dark brown sugar, 1 tbs. slated butter, and 1 tsp vanilla extract.  Cook on highest microwave power for 3 minutes.  The apple is fully cooked, and the toppings turn into a rich butterscotch sauce.
> 
> Both ways also work great with pears.  Another great way to serve pears in to halve, core, put chocolate chips on to, then nuke for three minutes for chocolate covered pears, a classic made simple.
> 
> seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the NOrth



I LOVE BUTTERSCOTCH! [emoji39]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> That makes a great topping for a Dutch baby, too.



Just plain apples for me...not that big of a sweet fan.


----------



## Linda0818

GotGarlic said:


> Whatever you like. You can adjust the seasoning to your liking with lemon juice if it's too sweet or sugar or honey if it's too tart. A pinch of salt brings it all together.



I'm definitely going to have to try that. For just myself (my son won't eat stuff like that) I'll use 2 apples. That should be enough, I'm assuming.


----------



## GotGarlic

Linda0818 said:


> I'm definitely going to have to try that. For just myself (my son won't eat stuff like that) I'll use 2 apples. That should be enough, I'm assuming.


Sure, that's plenty. It freezes well, too.


----------



## Linda0818

GotGarlic said:


> Sure, that's plenty. It freezes well, too.



Excellent, thank you


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Linda0818 said:


> ...Do you use a specific type of apple or does it matter?


The ones in my fruit drawer that are starting to go soft.  Seriously. I always keep apples in the fruit drawer for eating out  of hand, or in hopes of making a small pie/galette. Often, some go past their prime. Those are the ones I use for applesauce, or to just saute in a little butter with cinnamon. Take a small taste from each apple you slice, though, to make sure it's still good and to judge its sweetness.


----------



## Linda0818

Cooking Goddess said:


> The ones in my fruit drawer that are starting to go soft.  Seriously. I always keep apples in the fruit drawer for eating out  of hand, or in hopes of making a small pie/galette. Often, some go past their prime. Those are the ones I use for applesauce, or to just saute in a little butter with cinnamon. Take a small taste from each apple you slice, though, to make sure it's still good and to judge its sweetness.



I'll definitely do that! Looking forward to trying homemade applesauce.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> The ones in my fruit drawer that are starting to go soft. [emoji38] Seriously. I always keep apples in the fruit drawer for eating out  of hand, or in hopes of making a small pie/galette. Often, some go past their prime. Those are the ones I use for applesauce, or to just saute in a little butter with cinnamon. Take a small taste from each apple you slice, though, to make sure it's still good and to judge its sweetness.


Good advice. DH likes to have Gala or Fuji apples around for a snack. Those are usually the ones that get made into sauce once they soften a bit.


----------



## taxlady

Does anyone make apple sauce in the microwave? I want to give that a try, but if someone has already tried, I would like to hear their experience.


----------



## dragnlaw

dragnlaw said:


> My sister microwaves her apple sauce.  Peels, slices, sprinkles with some spices, covers and zaps.  Mashes with a fork and brings it to the table when supper is ready.
> .



I've only done it once or twice.  It was just fine.  Best part is you can adjust if yu are using really tart or really sweet apples.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> I've only done it once or twice.  It was just fine.  Best part is you can adjust if yu are using really tart or really sweet apples.



So, are there any gotchas? Do I need to cover the apples?

Ya know, I thought someone posted about microwaving apples to make applesauce but, I couldn't find the post.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxy, I cover everything in the micro.  Hate cleaning up spatters.  Bound to be some water encased in the apple cells.  
If I remember correctly I did the heat at about 1 number below Hi. It was awhile ago.  

I just suggest you experiment with an apple - even if it's not perfect you haven't lost anything.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> So, are there any gotchas? Do I need to cover the apples?
> 
> Ya know, I thought someone posted about microwaving apples to make applesauce but, I couldn't find the post.



If you can't find the post, Google has many recipes, from some good bloggers. 

Ross


----------



## Recipes Make Magic

My all-time favorite is a fresh ripe papaya (preferably right off the tree - I got hooked on them while living in Grenada, W.I. for a couple of years !)

There's nothing quite like the unique taste, texture and smoothness of a slightly refrigerated papaya drizzled with fresh lime juice.
And I love them even more cause they're usually hard to find here in Canada.


But I'm also with the Chief regarding bananas - also because they're the most plentiful and most inexpensive in these parts  - heh, heh.


----------



## CharlieD

I like fruits. But 99% of the time here in Minnesota they don't taste good.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CharlieD said:


> I like fruits. But 99% of the time here in Minnesota they don't taste good.



Bananas are good year round.  Frozen fruits can be good as well.    Ihave to ask, is there any time that apple pie isn't yumm

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Bananas are good year round.  Frozen fruits can be good as well.    I have to ask, is there any time that apple pie isn't yumm
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




I thought you are asking about fresh fruits. But yeah, apple pie is always yummy.


----------



## Puki

Lemon is probably my happiest yum of the fruit world. As a kid, I got Lemonheads as often as possible. I still love anything lemony. And the lemonier, the better. I was happily surprised to find it used so often in cooking. My favorite non-dessert recipe (so far) includes lemon with root veggies. 

I eat more blueberries than anything else because I heat them up in the microwave and mix them with my yogurt almost every day. 

All the berries - straw, rasp, black - love. Grapes - think they are almost always in my fridge. Bananas, peaches, plums. Dinosaur Eggs, which I *think* are a kind of Pluot, but am not sure...they were my surprise Yum when I started branching out a bit with my food. Oranges. Limes. 

I don’t care for the melons or for grapefruit. There is a sort of bitter thing going on with those - it is common to them all - that I find revolting. I can taste what people like! But then that thing takes over - whatever it is - and yich. Sometimes I like the flavor but cannot eat the food - like watermelon. I like every single watermelon flavored thing I ever eat...but the actual, fresh fruit - I cannot eat it. That melon-bitter thing. It’s a bummer.


----------



## RCJoe

This year my preference may shift to Peaches.  My two Peach Trees are full of fruit.  The neighborhood I live in used to be a huge Peach Orchard at one time.  I've only gotten a few preview Peaches from the Bell of Georgia (white Peach) and my Elberta. (yellow Peach) 

This area is where the Rome (or Rome Beauty Apple) came from.  Rome as it is Rome Township of Lawrence County Ohio.  Townships are like sub counties. 

Years ago I was putting together these beginning websites of local history and produced one for the Rome Beauty Apple.  I also like oranges and produced a site for cutting them in order to eat the orange and have the rinds left so I could make "Candied Orange Peel" (you may have to copy paste these into your browser to view them)

rba

ezorange


----------



## Kathleen

I rarely have favorites but lately I have been obsessed with pineapple.  I cannot seem to eat it too often these days.


----------



## Just Cooking

Not certain they are my favorite but, I have a banana most days. A cereal staple. 

Ross


----------



## lastmanstanding

mangosteen, rambutan, and mango. That's what's commonly(seasonal) available in Sri Lanka. 

Of exotic stuff, strawberry, blueberry, and grapes.


----------



## taxlady

lastmanstanding said:


> mangosteen, rambutan, and mango. That's what's commonly(seasonal) available in Sri Lanka.
> 
> Of exotic stuff, strawberry, blueberry, and grapes.



I love it. Your exotic is our everyday stuff and our everyday stuff is your exotic. I have never even tried mangosteen or rambutan. But, mangoes are wonderful. Since I live in Quebec, wild blueberries are easily available here, in season. When I lived out in the country, I used to pick them. I'm not that fond of them. To me, they are just okay. The wild strawberries and raspberries are some of my favourites.


----------



## lastmanstanding

taxlady said:


> I love it. Your exotic is our everyday stuff and our everyday stuff is your exotic. I have never even tried mangosteen or rambutan. But, mangoes are wonderful. Since I live in Quebec, wild blueberries are easily available here, in season. When I lived out in the country, I used to pick them. I'm not that fond of them. To me, they are just okay. The wild strawberries and raspberries are some of my favourites.


 Really? Never eaten mangosteen and rambutan? You will love them! They are really tasty but only bear fruits in season. We have 2 mangosteen trees in the garden, and one rambutan tree. During last season we could eat only from one mangosteen tree as there was a couple of giant squirrels who thought the tree belonged to them. No matter how much I chase them away when I turn back they are back on the tree. lol. So I gave up.  The funny thing is that they started eating the bark of the tree after the season. I have photos I will find them and attach them.
Too bad it's the pandemic but if things get better during next season I might be able to send a few fruits to you.


----------



## lastmanstanding

[/url] 

[/IMG]


----------



## lastmanstanding

no idea why the image doesn't show. i give up.


----------



## GotGarlic

lastmanstanding said:


> Really? Never eaten mangosteen and rambutan? You will love them! They are really tasty but only bear fruits in season. We have 2 mangosteen trees in the garden, and one rambutan tree. During last season we could eat only from one mangosteen tree as there was a couple of giant squirrels who thought the tree belonged to them. No matter how much I chase them away when I turn back they are back on the tree. lol. So I gave up. [emoji38] The funny thing is that they started eating the bark of the tree after the season. I have photos I will find them and attach them.
> Too bad it's the pandemic but if things get better during next season I might be able to send a few fruits to you. [emoji2]


I have not had mangosteen or rambutan, either, but I have had lychee. I first had it in a nice Chinese restaurant and was very intrigued. I'd never tasted anything like it. Later, I found a recipe for sweet and sour chicken with lychees instead of the usual pineapple. That was very good.

There's a huge international grocery store not too far from me that sells lots of Asian and South American foods, including fresh fruits and vegetables we don't usually see in regular grocery stores. I need to check it out again and see if they have any of those fruits fresh.


----------



## lastmanstanding

GotGarlic said:


> I have not had mangosteen or rambutan, either, but I have had lychee. I first had it in a nice Chinese restaurant and was very intrigued. I'd never tasted anything like it. Later, I found a recipe for sweet and sour chicken with lychees instead of the usual pineapple. That was very good.
> 
> There's a huge international grocery store not too far from me that sells lots of Asian and South American foods, including fresh fruits and vegetables we don't usually see in regular grocery stores. I need to check it out again and see if they have any of those fruits fresh.


rambutan is sweet. so is mangosteen. I think lychee is sour a little bit. Let's hope the pandemic would go away by next season so I can send a few fruits to all of you.


----------



## taxlady

I think it would be problematic to try to send fruit. There are all kinds of regulations and inspections required for plant material of any kind coming from other countries. It can be worth it for a commercial enterprise to have large shipments inspected, but I don't even know if inspection of that sort is even available for individuals.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I think it would be problematic to try to send fruit. There are all kinds of regulations and inspections required for plant material of any kind coming from other countries. It can be worth it for a commercial enterprise to have large shipments inspected, but I don't even know if inspection of that sort is even available for individuals.


You're right. It's usually prohibited in order to prevent insects or diseases from entering a country.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Yeah the fumigation certificate and stuff. I remember now. I was trying to send some cloves to a friend in Israel and wasn't allowed. They have the toughest rules as far as I know. 

Anyway I will post a fresh fruit seller from Sri Lanka if I can find one, so that you can have a taste of mangosteen and rambutan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You can get mangosteen and rambutan at H-Mart or most Asian grocers.  Love them both. Time for an H-Mart run.


----------

